# Music City Championship 2009(mcc 09')



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

MUSIC CITY CHAMPIONSHIP 2009(MCC 09') 

I would like to welcome ALL TRANS-AM RACERS to one of the, if not the largest TA races in the country. We plan on setting a new bar for outdoor TA racing on asphalt. This year we hope to surpass last years event in every way. 

The MCC 09' is our premier on-road race of the year. It sets the tone for the indoor season and ULTIMATE bragging rights as well as some of the best trophies around. Ive been told that believe it or not some guys who dont care about trophies, would love to have one of these.....Dirla will testify to that. 

But its not all about trophies. We have FREE food for the racers and any racers travelling gets discounted, some even FREE...free food and racing, nice day of fun. We will also have the best competition anywhere looking to claim top prize. 

Also instead of only one champion, our race is designed to all divisions of skill level. There will be 28 awards presented at the MCC. 1st-3rd in Expert TA, Sportsman TA and TC. 1st-5th in Jr. TA. 1st-3rd for points series champions (TA, TC & JR). Best adult paint and best junior paint jobs. And 3 special awards including Driver-of-the-Year. 

Our goal is to have the most entries possible and to put on the best event around. here is the general info 


http://www.coolspringsracing.com/Mus...mpionship.html 

Four classes: 

1) Expert T/A (Straight USVTA rules, no speed limit or motor RPM limit) 
2) Sportsman T/A (Local rules apply; max. speed and motor RPM limits) 
3) Junior T/A (Local rules apply; max. speed and motor RPM limits) 
4) Touring Car (17.5 motor and Jaco Blue rubber tires) 

Three heats and a main in each class. Trophies for all classes. 

Free food and drinks for all registered drivers. 

SUNDAY, Sept. 27, 2009 (Rain Make-up Date = 10/4/09) 

so come join in on the FUN,FAIR,CHEAP 

PS...the 1st ten racers that pay their entry for VTA by the last points race(Sept 13) I will give a free prize to you...the prizes are body,# sheets,tires,rims...these are my gifts to you 1st ten.... 

PSS...before I get into anything new...5 out of 8 teams took home some money from the Cashville race..and a great time...this is my gift to the 3 teams that didnt.. 

The Music City Championship is Sept 27th.....I am willing to refund your teams entry fee and apply it to the MCC 09'.... 

so for TEAM... 

Hobby Lobby...Robert,Bobby,Neil...$30 towards MCC 09' 
Smokey & Bandits...Jesse Carnell,Joe Murphy,Ben W...ditto 
Last Minute...Jackie,Brad, and their marshall...ditto 

cya in Sept.... 

LETS GET THE TRANS-AM ON-ROAD RACING ON TOP OF THE R/C WORLD!!!!

also HPI is coming in as well....

http://www.hpiracing.com/events/ 

http://www.hpiracing.com/news/2009090301/


and this just came about from our race director

Posted: Tue Sep 08, 2009 8:34 am Post subject: Important...Local Racer Needs Help. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Most of you know Tim Buchanan. He raced T/A with us all last year. Yesterday, an arsonist burned down his auto shop. He lost all his tools and a pair of motorcycles. 

We are going to help him out. Every dime from the 2009 MCC will be given to Tim to help him rebuild his business. 

If ever you needed a good excuse to come racing this is it. Great trophies, free food, lots of fun, and all for a good cause... to give a hand to a fellow racer. 

See you on Sunday, Sept. 27, 2009 at the Music City Championship.


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Two Sundays to go till the MCC 09'...and its looking like alot of variety of competition....we did some numbers today and got 35+ local racers that say 99.9% positive they will be there....AWESOME!..thats just from ppl we have talked to directly...

I think we are getting the best mix of racers for this race...you have racers like EA and Dirla as well as myself and Rodney....but you also have a extreme stacked middle class with Bobby,Bread,Dan,...you have alot of new comers like TJ,Shug, and Ricky....and of course the BEST CLASS IN R/C JR TA!...with Daniel,Yung,Austin going for it all...

alot of prizes and give-a-ways from HPI,KRC,Hobby Lobby, ect....and ALL THE ENTRY WILL GOTO Tim B. to help rebuild his business

and you outta towners are discounted and still get FREE FOOD!

dont forget to goto the web site links to get all the info...join one of the largest TRANS-AM RACES this year....

http://coolspringsracing.com/

http://coolspringsracing.com/Music_C...mpionship.html

http://www.hpiracing.com/events/ 

http://www.hpiracing.com/news/2009090301/

http://www.nashrcracer.com/forum/vie...er=asc&start=0

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/events/index.html

http://www.facebook.com/USVTA#/USVTA?v=wall&viewas=0

lots of info...lol


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*ok guys and gals...we are a week away from the Music City Championship....Im calling all my favors in over the last year or two..lol.. Im really want to stress the importance of this race....Im very happy with the pm's,email's,text's..and phone calls from racers all around that have promised to attend...but it is more than another trophy race...this race is a gateway to bigger and better chances for the on-road scene...just to run down some of the facts about the race.... 

HPI has stepped up as a sponsor to help with this event... 

MCC 08' was the 2nd largest Trans-am race in the country last year... 

all the entry will goto Tim B. to help re-build his business 

some of the top VTA and TC drivers will be attending 

trophies for 1st-3rd in 4 classes to be awarded( 28 in all ) 

the 3 teams that didnt win any money at the enduro will be refunded $30 toward their entry to the MCC 09' that includes 
Hobby Lobby...Robert,Bobby,Neil...$30 towards MCC 09' 
Smokey & Bandits...Jesse Carnell,Joe Murphy,Ben W...ditto 
Last Minute...Jackie,Brad, and their marshall...ditto 

free food to all paid entrants 

racers traveling more than 100 miles are discounted or free 

HPI,KRC,Hobby Lobby and others are giving away door prizes 

please support this race and Tim Moore, whom without him we wouldnt be able to race at all.. 

thanks and hope to see everyone this Sunday September 27th at Hobby Lobby for the MUSIC CITY CHAMPIONSHIP 2009 

http://www.coolspringsracing.com/Mus...mpionship.html 

http://www.hpiracing.com/news/2009090301/ 

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/events/index.html*


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

just so everyone is clear on the rules for VTA/expert class for the MCC 09'....this is the national rules as posted by the USVTA...if you are running "EXPERT" class you will need to follow these rules to the letter... cya Sunday at the MUSIC CITY CHAMPIONSHIP 2009

Rules updated 3.11.09. All rules subject to change and expansion should need arise. 

Complete downloadable and printable 2009 Rulebook is available in PDF format here. It is highly suggested that all indoor carpet tracks use these rules exactly as they are written with no deviations. Please try to keep it consistent and fair for everyone who may attend your track from around the country. 




Trans Am Class Rules and Specifications 



Body Specifications: 
Late '60s to early '70s American pony car Vintage Trans-Am bodies only. 

Bolink part numbers: 
BL2262 '68 Chevrolet Camaro 
BL2263 '65 Ford Mustang 

HPI part numbers: 
17510 - 1970 Plymouth AAR 'Cuda 
17519 - 1966 Ford Mustang GT 
17508 - 1965 Ford Shelby GT-350 
7494 - 1968 Chevrolet Camaro 

Parma part numbers: 
10143 - 1969 Z28 Camaro 
10141 - 1970 Boss Mustang 
10113 - 1970 'Cuda 

Pegasus Hobbies part numbers: 
PGH4001 - 1970 Camaro SS 
PGH4002 - 1970 'Cuda 
PGH4003 - 1970 Mustang 

Body provided deck lid spoilers allowed (not wings). No additional skirts or raised/extended wings or air control surfaces allowed. Body must be trimmed at body trim lines. Full rear bumper required. It is highly preferred that bodies are detailed in race type livery in period-correct paint schemes. Fluorescent colors, wild graphics, chromes and non-period correct paint schemes are frowned upon. All cars must have a number on the hood, both doors and trunklid. Wheel covers of any type are NOT allowed. 


Tire & Wheel Specifications: 
The only tires allowed are HPI tire part #4793 front and #4797 rear, using stock tire inserts provided with tire and any HPI Vintage wheels designed to fit these tires. Five or Eight spoke wheels available in various colors. 0mm offset front wheels and 6mm offset rear wheels are intended for 26mm width fronts and 31mm width rear tires. 8-spoke Vintage wheels from #3805 through #3814, 5-spoke Vintage wheels from #3815 through #3822 and Vintage stock car wheels from #3854 through #3860 are all legal wheels. 

Grinding of tire tread is NOT permitted. Sanding of mold seam to remove seam is allowed. HPI Vintage Slicks are not allowed. Tire traction compounds are at the discretion of the track. No other altering, changing or softening of the tire is allowed. No "double stuffing" of foam inserts allowed—only single stock vintage tire inserts are allowed. 


Chassis Specification: 
Four Wheel Drive touring car chassis only. Any era or brand 4wd chassis is allowed. An Excel spreadsheet gear ratio and final drive ratio calculator for most touring car chassis is available here. 


Motor Specifications: 
Option 1: 27-turn ROAR stock motor: No FDR limit, bearings are not allowed. 

Option 2: 17.5 brushless: Motor timing advance is allowed. 12.5 mm rotor diameter maximum (no "tuning" rotors are allowed). 

Option 3: 21.5 brushless with 2C LiPo: Novak SS21.5 Pro brushless motor (pn:3421) ONLY combined with any ROAR-approved hard-cased 2C 7.4v LiPo pack up to and including 5000 mAh capacity. Novak motor is the ONLY motor allowed at this time, because there are no ROAR mandates or restrictions for the 21.5 brushless motors. All house track rules regarding LiPo usage apply. Final drive ratio is to not exceed 4.2. Motor timing advance is allowed. 12.5 mm rotor diameter maximum (no "tuning" rotors are allowed). 

Suggested gearing FDR recommendations: 

27t brushed/4-cell: 5.4 - 5.7 FDR 
17.5 brushless/4-cell: 3.5 - 3.7 FDR 
21.5 brushless/LiPo: 4.2 - 4.6 FDR 
Tracks should not dictate which motor combination a racer should choose. All three motor/battery combos have been tested to compete evenly against one another in competition with great success. If any one power choice shows a definitive advantage at a certain track, it is up to the race management to even the racing out via suggested gearing changes. 


Battery Specifications: 
4 cell NiCd or NiMh batteries, 4600 mAh limit 
2 cell ROAR-approved LiPo hard cased, 5000 mAh limit (21.5 brushless motor option ONLY) 


Ride Height Specification: 
Minimum ride height is 5mm. 


Weight Specification: 
Minimum 1450g in race-ready trim 


Race Specification: 
- 5 minute qualifiers 
- 8 minute mains 
- Absolutely NO IFMAR-type starts. All heats and mains should be straight-up starts, with random sorts for each heat. Non random sorts should shuffle starting order for each heat. 


Optional Main Variations: 
- 12-20 car A-mains, depending on car counts. 
- Invert qualifying order based on random hat pull (top 6-10 cars). 
- "LeMans" type starts where all cars are lined up on an angle to the racing line in order. 
- Run track in reverse rotation for mains. 
- Rolling starts 




MOST IMPORTANTLY: If it's not in the rules, and does not encompass the spirit of slower, controlled racing with realistic looking cars, consider it illegal. This is called the "Spirit of VTA" Rule. The class is based on slower, equal playing field competition with less traction, minimal aerodynamic aids and mostly older carpet racing technology. The final objective is close, fair, wheel-to-wheel racing for all. All decisions of the race promoter or track owner are final.


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*Music City Championship 2009*

*we are a GO! for the MUSIC CITY CHAMPIONSHIP 2009!..Sunday Sept 27 at 1pm....at Hobby Lobby in Nashville,TN... 

QUICK UPDATE! 

LOOKING TO BE ONE OF THE LARGEST TRANS-AM RACES IN THE COUNTRY 

2ND LARGEST LAST YEAR..2008 WITH 40+ ENTRIES 

4 DIFFERENT DIVISIONS WITH WINNERS IN ALL 4 

FREE FOOD FROM JIM/NICKS BBQ FOR ALL PAID ENTRIES 

NEW LAYOUT 

FREE OR DISCOUNTED ENTRY FOR OUT OF TOWNERS 

CONCOURSE CONTEST 

MID 70'S FOR WEATHER 

ALL MONEY RAISED IN ENTRES GOTO TIM B. TO HELP RE-BUILD HIS BUSINESS 

HPI,USVTA,HOBBY LOBBY,KRC,RISK SCIENCES,THUNDER RC, ARE SPONSORING 

PLENTY OF PRIZES TO BE GIVEN AWAY 

28 TOTAL TROPHIES TO BE AWARDED 

DONT MISS THIS RACE...IT IS THAT MUST RACE OF THE YEAR!!!!!! 

CYA ON THE ASPHALT...BATTMAN*


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

So, got any results?


----------

